# Which ball - I'm confused??



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

So had a Titleist fitting today as a demo day at my club. Interesting as had hit it nicely for 18 holes - straight or a soft draw and on the range was a high fade at best and slice at worst! Left to right wind but the stats showed I was slight out to in plus open club face...

Anyhow I can't remember the shaft he recommended but it was pretty  Senior flex and a new one in the range. Also a 9.5 degree head cranked up to 11 degree to take out the fade I will get the specs from the pro in a few days.

That's by the by though - for now at least! The intriguing thing was he asked what ball I usually used "Srixon"  So he said if I ever found a Pro V1 to not use it as the extra spin would exaggerate the spin I'm imparting on the ball with my driver. He suggested instead the Pro V1X and gave me a couple to try. I tend towards Srixon AD333 or Soft Feel and he said to stay away from the Z Star for the same reason as the Pro V1. I've read stuff about balls and spin but for some reason my less than logical brain just can't get it. I'd like to commit to one ball and one less variable but have never been sure what one...

So is the Pro V1X like the (cheaper!!) AD333 or Soft Feel or what?? Confused...advice please oh expert ones


----------



## Lump (Mar 27, 2013)

The Pro V1x is the low spin version of the Pro V1. Exactly the same price too.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

Lump said:



			The Pro V1x is the low spin version of the Pro V1. Exactly the same price too.
		
Click to expand...

Ok so that's clearer. Why both though? I always think of Pro V for the top players so they all want spin?? How easy is it to compare spin "settings" for different manufacturers? Say Srixon, Callaway, Bridgestone and the new Mizuno (which I have 6 to try)?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 27, 2013)

I would have a look at the Wilson DX3. A good all around ball. I like mine.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm back with my trusty Callaway Hex Tour Blacks which really work for me. Anything that's too spinny and their gone so Pro V1's are a no no although the Pro V1x is better off the tee than the Pro V1. I tried the new Bridgestones the other week and they also exaggerated any slight imperfection.

It would have to be something very special now to move me away from my Callaway Hex Black Tours as there excellent off the tee and I like the feel around the green and putting.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I said this at the TM day that premium balls will cause a fade/slice to be more exagerated... I was mocked


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll check out the Wilsons but also have a box of Callaway Hex Black Tours so might just take them to St Andrews next week 

Thing is - I'm a bit tight when it comes to paying for golf balls  If I'm honest the reason I've not committed to one type is probably 50% cost and 50% doubt. So when I find a decent quality ball of almost any type in the bag it goes!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I said this at the TM day that premium balls will cause a fade/slice to be more exagerated... I was mocked 

Click to expand...

He was adamant the Pro V1 would be a bad choice for me simply because of spin. I thought he was going to say I don't swing fast enough to compress it properly but nope - spin...


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I'll check out the Wilsons but also have a box of Callaway Hex Black Tours so might just take them to St Andrews next week 

Thing is - I'm a bit tight when it comes to paying for golf balls  If I'm honest the reason I've not committed to one type is probably 50% cost and 50% doubt. So when I find a decent quality ball of almost any type in the bag it goes!
		
Click to expand...

Off your handicap I doubt you lose many so lets say a box of Hex Tours will cost Â£30 for 12, that's Â£2.50 each and lets say, without loss, you get a comfortable 4 rounds or more out of them, but 4 as an average with everything taken into consideration, that's 0.63p per round! 

Is that expensive in the grand scheme of things to then stick to a single ball?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 27, 2013)

Lump said:



			The Pro V1x is the low spin version of the Pro V1. Exactly the same price too.
		
Click to expand...

You also have to remember Titleists previous marketing. The pro v1 is a 3 piece ball and the v1x is a four piece that used to be marketed for faster swing speeds due to its lower spin properties. 

They don't market them this way any more. 

I've found if I play a v1x the ball is noticeably shorter on most shots. The last time I played a v1x it was roughly half a club shorter than the standard v1. 

In my experience it depends how much spin you create through your swing. My swing does not generate a lot of spin. To that end I can play the standard pro v1 with no issues. If I play a lower spin ball I lose distance. 

This also applied to woods. My old Mizuno woods were low spin. My 910 series are mid spin. I get more carry (around 20 yards with the driver) with the Titleist simply because the mid spin properties make the most of my slow'ish swing speed.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love the hex tours, I will have to swap a lethal for one of them Robin 

there is always deals on them aswell which is a bonus, last time was buy 2 get one free or something.

I will say I have played my best golf using AD333, tried many others including DX2 but for some reason the AD just seem to be more consistant for me. Stick with what you know & like is my opinion.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gareth said:



			You also have to remember Titleists previous marketing. The pro v1 is a 3 piece ball Nd the v1x is a four piece that used to be marketed for faster swing speeds due to its lower spin properties. 

They don't market them this way any more. 

I've found if I play a v1x the ball is noticeably shorter on most shots. The last time I played a v1x it was roughly half a club shorter than the standard v1. 

In my experience it depends how much spin you create through your swing. My swing does not generate a lot of spin. To that end I can play the standard pro v1 with no issues. If I play a lower spin ball I lose distance. 

This also applied to woods. My old Mizuno woods were low spin. My 910 series are mod spin. I get more carry (around 20 yards with the driver) with the Titleist simply because the mid spin properties make the most of my slow'ish swing speed.
		
Click to expand...

interesting as I too am a low spin player, my driver fitting was a nightmare for the fitter because of this!


----------



## Lump (Mar 27, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Ok so that's clearer. Why both though? I always think of Pro V for the top players so they all want spin?? How easy is it to compare spin "settings" for different manufacturers? Say Srixon, Callaway, Bridgestone and the new Mizuno (which I have 6 to try)?
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			I'll check out the Wilsons but also have a box of Callaway Hex Black Tours so might just take them to St Andrews next week 

Thing is - I'm a bit tight when it comes to paying for golf balls  If I'm honest the reason I've not committed to one type is probably 50% cost and 50% doubt. So when I find a decent quality ball of almost any type in the bag it goes!
		
Click to expand...

If you're a fader/slicer of the ball you impart negative spin onto the ball (I'm not going to head towards why/how). The premium balls tend to spin more off drivers/woods due to the extra layers that are there to create spin off scoring clubs/irons.
You do not want extra spin with a fade/slice swing as this creates more spin. More spin=more fade/slice.

This is why you more than likely get along with the AD333 ball. Its a 3 layer ball that doesn't spin off woods/drivers like a premium ball would.



drawboy said:



			I would have a look at the Wilson DX3. A good all around ball. I like mine.
		
Click to expand...

Wayne's choice is a very good option. 
My advice would be to stay with a 3 layer ball, even the Z star would be ok. I play a fade and don't find these balls any worse that a AD333 off the driver (But they react so much better off wedges/irons)


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2013)

Round for me. Preferably white.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Round for me. Preferably white.
		
Click to expand...

Not too round though, those smooth balls don't get much height.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I love the hex tours, I will have to swap a lethal for one of them Robin 

Click to expand...

Hmm, I'll give a lethal a go I suppose 



G1BB0 said:



			there is always deals on them aswell which is a bonus, last time was buy 2 get one free or something
		
Click to expand...

I've not seen many offers and especially 2 for 1, let me know when you come across any.

I also have found the Hex Tours hardly scuff or cut and as such, if not lost you get so much more value from them


----------



## Lump (Mar 27, 2013)

Lump said:



			If you're a fader/slicer of the ball you impart negative spin onto the ball
		
Click to expand...

Apologises, I ment positive spin.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 27, 2013)

The Titleist Velocity would do the trick too - low spin but still a good ball.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2013)

Although a ProV1 will spin more than the AD333 it's not going turn a slight fade into a 50 yard slice. The ball - all premium balls -are designed to spin less off the driver.
The amount of extra spin you'd generate with the ProV - about 5-600 rpm will put an extra 5-10 yards on your fade. Of course this might take it into the clag but it also means your ball was probably going close anyway.
I think ball spin rates off the driver are broadly similar, certainly within that 5-600 rpm range. 
So he's not wrong but I don't think he's as right as he thinks he is if you catch my drift....


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

eh? the last sentence confuddled me lol


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			eh? the last sentence confuddled me lol
		
Click to expand...

Gibbo Nice-Butdim....:clap:

He's right that a ProV will spin more but not as much as he thinks......


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2013)

Ethan said:



			The Titleist Velocity would do the trick too - low spin but still a good ball.
		
Click to expand...

I tried that ball when they sent some freebies out last year, it felt like a rock!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw him give the guy before me the Velocity...

Maybe the AD333 is the one to stick with - I do have a fair few of them although also have Mizuno and Callaway Hex...yikes!

Interesting about the previous marketing of the Pro V1X as the last thing I want is less distance with my driver. When I was fitted for my G15 my swingspeed was a measly 80mph but today it was even less at 76mph - must be my age (or the cold)!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

faster than me, I had to pull the curtains over the windows at the TM fitting as I let the forum average down massively


----------



## bigslice (Mar 27, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I saw him give the guy before me the Velocity...

Maybe the AD333 is the one to stick with - I do have a fair few of them although also have Mizuno and Callaway Hex...yikes!

Interesting about the previous marketing of the Pro V1X as the last thing I want is less distance with my driver. When I was fitted for my G15 my swingspeed was a measly 80mph but today it was even less at 76mph - must be my age (or the cold)!
		
Click to expand...

aye so anyway back to the driver..........


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

bigslice said:



			aye so anyway back to the driver..........

Click to expand...

Well the best performer was a 9.5 degree head adjusted to 11 degrees and I wanted him to explain what/why in more detail but we were out of time. I'd already had to push for more information on swing path/face angles etc. I know from experience that most female golfers are disinterested in the technicalities and ball flight laws etc but for me knowledge is power (usually)! I can't remember the shaft name but it was a dark grey with images that reminded me of that energy drink...does that help??!! Senior flex.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

did he have someone waiting or was it a case of being on the clock?


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			did he have someone waiting or was it a case of being on the clock?
		
Click to expand...

Someone waiting although not helped that the guy before checked his time was up and then proceeded to ask about his irons and hit a few more hybrids! The pro will get the specs and I hope the stats so we can discuss it. It was flipping freezing and they were all jumping around to try and keep warm.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2013)

How about a Pinnacle Lady


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bob, as a teaching Pro, do you notice/advise on ball types for students?


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			Bob, as a teaching Pro, do you notice/advise on ball types for students?
		
Click to expand...

All the time, but it depends on their budget and preferences


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

thats good to hear. Never once had it mentioned in a lesson (or asked to start with tbh)


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

bobmac said:



			How about a Pinnacle Lady 

Click to expand...

I started out with them and they're ok!! To be honest I don't mind the Pinnacle Precision either but they get slated on here. I'm not sure I'm good enough to notice the difference unless they're a rock BUT perhaps coming up short or too much fade at times has been ball choice and I've not been aware...


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 27, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			To be honest I don't mind the Pinnacle Precision either but they get slated on here.....
		
Click to expand...

shouldn't be, they are a rebadged Titelist NXT and similar to the AD333 and I'm therefore not surprised you get on with them.

problem is some people think a Pinnacle is a Pinnacle, rather than considering what any particular Pinnace actually is 

just play what you enjoy/get on with/ like the feel off etc ie learn from your own personal experiences :thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 27, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			shouldn't be, they are a rebadged Titelist NXT and similar to the AD333 and I'm therefore not surprised you get on with them.

problem is some people think a Pinnacle is a Pinnacle, rather than considering what any particular Pinnace actually is 

just play what you enjoy/get on with/ like the feel off etc ie learn from your own personal experiences :thup:
		
Click to expand...

They're cheap too! Only downside I have found with them is they do mark up quite quickly and certainly more so than the AD333.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 27, 2013)

get some wilson dx2 or even better dx3 . dx3 is hard enough to cut into the wind and hold and also soft to touch when putting


----------



## One Planer (Mar 27, 2013)

bigslice said:



			get some wilson dx2 or even better dx3 . dx3 is hard enough to cut into the wind and hold and also soft to touch when putting
		
Click to expand...

Loved the DX3, and AD333 for that matter when I took up the game.

As good as the DX3 is, it's no Pro V1. Cracking ball don't get me wrong, but, IMHO, not in the same league as the Titleist.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 27, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Loved the DX3, and AD333 for that matter when I took up the game.

As good as the DX3 is, it's no Pro V1. Cracking ball don't get me wrong, but, IMHO, not in the same league as the Titleist.
		
Click to expand...

defo a different ball but im not paying prov money when dx3 will do me. infact i give away my prov that i find


----------



## One Planer (Mar 27, 2013)

bigslice said:



			defo a different ball but im not paying prov money when dx3 will do me. infact i give away my prov that i find
		
Click to expand...

Agree.

I don't lose many so don't mind paying Pro V' prices. If I was losing 1, 2 or 3 a round I'd be straight back to the DX3's


----------



## kid2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Amanda.....The Wilson Balls are great...Either or......I usually use the DX2's in the Winter and the 3's in the summer....As the numbers imply....The DX2 is  2Piece and the 3 is 3 Piece.......

They dont scuff too easy and there pretty long of the tee too and straight......Their party piece though is the feel off the Irons and the putter....I would nearly have them in the same class as some of the Tour Balls off the putter......

I dont really buy into all the hype of the tour balls....Ok they spin more but im not sure that my short game is that fine tuned that i can catch the ball so clean as to have it check up on the second or third bounce......Im rarely aggressive with my chipping....More often than not i allow for a little run out and if you are used to the way the ball reacts for than then i think ball choice is a mute point.......


Also your comment about being tight!.....I wouldnt say that your tight....Id say your realistic in that you see the value in money and dont buy into all the tour ball crap.:thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys - lots of useful information and balls to try 

I'll buy a sleeve of the recommended ones and head out on a quiet day and compare performance and feel.

I know the forum has been a bit "controversial" of late but this thread and the response is what makes it so special. Fellow golfers happy to offer advice and even golf balls to try :thup:

PS Kid - Value For Money is right, not tight


----------



## Hooper (Mar 28, 2013)

kid2 said:



			Amanda.....The Wilson Balls are great...Either or......I usually use the DX2's in the Winter and the 3's in the summer....As the numbers imply....The DX2 is  2Piece and the 3 is 3 Piece.......

They dont scuff too easy and there pretty long of the tee too and straight......Their party piece though is the feel off the Irons and the putter....I would nearly have them in the same class as some of the Tour Balls off the putter......

I dont really buy into all the hype of the tour balls....Ok they spin more but im not sure that my short game is that fine tuned that i can catch the ball so clean as to have it check up on the second or third bounce......Im rarely aggressive with my chipping....More often than not i allow for a little run out and if you are used to the way the ball reacts for than then i think ball choice is a mute point.......


Also your comment about being tight!.....I wouldnt say that your tight....Id say your realistic in that you see the value in money and dont buy into all the tour ball crap.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought the same up until somebody gave me a few older Pro V1xs. The big difference for me was the consistency I get chipping and pitching. Receiving these may just have coincided with improvement in my technique and it may just be a confidence thing but I use them in summer now. I buy grade A off the internet for Â£22 for 24. Just got my 2013 batch ready for the season....when it decides to start :-(.


----------



## big_russ (Mar 28, 2013)

Had a Titleist fitting the other week for a fairway wood and was advised that the Prov1x would be the better ball for me due to the amount of spin I generate. Played with one a couple of rounds now and must admit the ball does not turn as much as it used to do.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 29, 2013)

I agree with the pro that fitted you as at your (our) level excessive side spin with the driver will hurt much more than the good the little bit of spin generated around the green will offer. Yes it is lovely to see the ball back up but you are not going to see it back up from out of the cabbage because the side spin has been exaggerated off the driver. I'm sure you will score just as well with a middle range ball such as the 333, Dx3 or Velocity.


----------



## DCB (Mar 29, 2013)

The important thing is that once you've chosen a ball, stick with it so that you get to know it's playing characteristics. That will make a difference over time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2013)

DCB said:



			The important thing is that once you've chosen a ball, stick with it so that you get to know it's playing characteristics. That will make a difference over time.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed and that's my aim. When the ground is firmer I'll hit some with my driver to compare and likewise some wedges. Then I have to decide (yikes!!) and stick with them (double yikes!!).


----------

